# Girls, Gage and Bully Show



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ohhh how I am tired and sore from yesterday and I didn't even show or anything, it was a good day and I am glad we went though 









































































My nieces, Lilly & Villayna - 








I really like this movement pic of Gage - 

















alright all enjoy


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics Tye, they all look so cute


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Krystal, everyone was tired after yesterday


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

gage is so handsome im glad to see you posting more pictures of this beast


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome pics, Tye!


----------



## siinnderella (Feb 13, 2011)

He is so handsome! I love his color and facial expressions!
Great pics!
xoxo


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great pics, did she enter him in the show? if so how he do? looks like you all had fun


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Handsome boy


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

looking good


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks all, Gage is such a sweet boy, the cop posted up not to far from us fell in love with him, lol. Maxine didn't show Gage, she got cold feet, I can't say I blame her was a big show, There is one in a few weekends up in Dallas we may go to that one  I know she would have done great, just nerves, sometimes they get the better of us, I wasn't gonna push her and have Gage act up in the ring or her just shut down completely, needs to be up to her lol. All in all it was a great day


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Gage is a nice looking dog, he'd do fine in the ring. Was she going to show him in the jr. ring? Maybe you could go in the ring with her next time, help calm down the nerves.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

They only had the novice class for the pups, and I am not sure, I know in the ADBA that I could, but was not sure about the ABKC, I will ask next time, I may put on a fun show for kids only or something


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Handsome dude. I heart me some Gage.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol thanks girl, I know my niece will love to see all these comments


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

The girls are all so pretty.You're gonna be beating boys off with sticks to stay away from them.
Gage is really filling out well.He's growin into such a handsome doggy.Thanks for sharing these pics girl.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

aww thanks girl, I already have to threaten Maxine within an inch of her life, she knows what I would do to her, she has a lot of respect for herelf though which makes me proud  omg you and me both, we need a vacation  And in 2 days time when gage got his color to the show, Maxine's dad had to put 3 extra holes in it, lol. He is a good boy though


----------

